# Iphone 3 32gb error (-1)



## kepleravi (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello everyone!
So I got this Iphone 3 (32gb) and I'm trying to fix it, because it doesn't turn on or something. Anyway the important thing is that when I connect it to the computer Itunes program recognizes and immediately ask for restore. I'm absolutely OK with it and I don't want any information on what phone, I just want it to work again. So I hit restore & update and it goes... On Iphone screen appears apple's logo and it's got loading bar and Itunes is loading as in normal IOS update, but at the end pop's out error (-1).


So, I don't care about the files, just help me with this one please as fast as you can.
Many thanks,
Tom.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello, 

Did you jail break this phone at any point?


----------



## kepleravi (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey!
Not me, but I think it was jail braked and while doing it, they done something wrong.
Can you help me? I just need full restore of everything.


P.S.: It shows low battery on screen every time.
Thanks.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try resetting on the phone itself from the settings.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Lets try doing a reset by using DFU mode....

Open up *iTunes* and plug in the *iPhone* => Turn the iPhone off => Wait a few seconds then hold down the *Power button* and *Home button* together for exactly 10 seconds, after 10 seconds is up release the power button but keep holding down the *Home* button until *iTunes* comes up with a message saying 'An iPhone has been detected in recovery mode....'. Note:: When in DFU the iPhone screen will remain of the whole time, if you see anything displayed on the screen the iPhone is not in DFU mode, just repeat and try the steps above again

In *iTunes* press the *restore* button, once completed choose *Set up as new device*


----------



## kepleravi (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi!

While restoring in DFU mode, at the the end Itunes throw unknown error 1603.

I think that I mentioned it, but Iphone can't turn on, it show low battery on screen, that's it.

Thanks for help.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Lets make sure iTunes is all up to date

Click *Start* => *All Programs* => *Apple Software update* => Let it check for updates => Once done make sure all the items are selected then click *Install* => follow any prompts you get on the way, restart your computer once done.


----------



## ahsonali (Jul 8, 2012)

go to apple.com/itunes

n download latest 11.0.1 version
n try the dfu mode restore!!!


----------

